# Shower Time!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Tsuka LOVES the shower. dally not so much but she doesnt mind. tsuka will DANCE in the shower and for some reason DRINK the water from the shower. i got pictures of that one!

heres him drinking the water








dally








both


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

CUTE!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they both are but dally likes the mister better lol


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

hahahaha so cute! I love them when they are wet


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya i know. dally always reminds me of a chicken or duck after he baths lol he feathers get all spikey and you can really tell that shes a shaggy tiel


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Awww thats really sweet, they look like they are having fun!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh how sweet...my tiels do not like the shower or bath at all...I put a little water in the tub and let them run around in there for a bit and take a water bottle and mist them with that, but I would love if they would enjoy themselves more.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally, its bathing on her terms. she only sometimes wants baths. shell be enjoying the mister one day so enthusiastically the next day shes running away from it lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw they look funny when they are wet and so sweet


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally has very shaggy long feathers compared to tsuka who has dense feathers... so she always looks hilariously like a drowned rat after.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> dally has very shaggy long feathers compared to tsuka who has dense feathers... so she always looks hilariously like a drowned rat after.


drowned rat lol:lol:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

see, shes shaggy


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aw so cute


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> ya i know. dally always reminds me of a chicken or duck after he baths lol he feathers get all spikey and you can really tell that shes a shaggy tiel


And that wet bird smell :rofl:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this is normal. at first i thought she was sick cuz she looked fluffed up all the time. but when she fluffs up, its ten times fluffier than that lol so its normal for her. also srtiels explained it to me that some breeders breed some birds to have loose feathers so they look bigger.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya shes bad for that smell. she smells worse than tsuka lol


----------

